# Boilie Wurfrohr



## Karsten66 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Carp Hunters,
hab mal 'ne Frage an euch Spezialisten ;-).
Ich wollte mir ein Wurfrohr zulegen, könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen... der Preis sollte sich aber im Rahmen halten!
Und, kann ich 18'ner Boilies mit 'nen 20er das fliegen lernen oder muß es unbedingt ein 18'ner sein?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## colognecarp (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Hi

Die von Gardner sind ganz gut |wavey: Du kannst natürlich mit einem 20iger Rohr auch 18ner Schießen, diesen unterschied merkst du in der Genauigkeit, aber warum sollte es denn nicht gehen


----------



## Siegkaner (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Hab mir son Mopped aus ner alten Stippe gebaut.Und dem Teil ist die Grösse der Murmeln egal#6


----------



## Karsten66 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Hab auch gehört das die von Gardner gut sein soll.
Die von Osprey soll wohl Weitenrekorde aufstellen... kostet natürlich einiges mehr!
Die von DAM ~ 19€, FOX ~ 24€ und die von Clubman bei ebay ~ 15€ ...

Habt ihr keine weiteren Erfahrungen???

Gruß Karsten


----------



## colognecarp (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Wenn du auf Weite kommen willst kannst du auch das von Korda nehmen


----------



## beton0815 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Mein Wurfrohr ist ein alter Kabelkanal, warmgemacht und zugeschnitten.Mit Panzertape als Handgriff.
Fliegt 1a


----------



## Carp_fisher (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

hi 
ich habe das  Fox Range Master ,bin ganz zufrieden damit!

Werde mir aber auf jedenfall noch eins aus Alu holen ,das von Proline wird es wohl werden da kann man auch 30er Pellets raushauen.24€.

Der Tipp von Beton0815 ist sehr gut ,habe ich früher auch gemacht und ist billig.

Gruss CF


----------



## derNershofer (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Ich habe nen 25mm Korda.
Habe viele 20er murmeln, braúche aber des 25er weil ich damit meine Selfemade raus hauen wenn sie nicht 100% rund sind.


----------



## atja93 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

jo also, fox range master oder dann korda eazi stick, ich besitze auch alle beide und bin höchstens zufrieden, der ,der auch auswerfen kann de rist im vorteil, mann braucht da auch technik, mit dem eazi stick schaff ich weiten bis zu 90m und mit dem fox schaff ich knapp 110-120m das reicht mir völlig aus


----------



## colognecarp (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Wenn die Boilies rund sind komm ich mit dem Easy Stick aber weiter als 90m


----------



## Karsten66 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Ich denk auch es soll der von FOX sein...
Gibts da 'ne Technik... hab mich ja schon schlau geschaut bei einschlägigen DVD's aber so richtig 'ne Abhandlung über das Boilieweitwerfen hat noch keiner!
Rohr nass machen, Boilie rein und los???

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Karpfenflüsterer (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Hallo.Fox ist ne gute Wahl,mit der Technik ist so ne sache ,ich glaube hier muss es heissen"Übung macht den Meister".Wenn ich harte Boilies fütter mach ich mein Wurfrohr auch nicht Nass,weil die ja kaum platzen.Grüsse


----------



## nordisch (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Die neuen Cobras, die von Nash vertrieben werden, machen auch einen guten Eindruck. Sind auch recht praktisch, direkt überm Griff ist ne Öffnung zum Laden des Rohres.


----------



## Tado (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Wer 28mm Cobras Mega (die orangenen) brauch habe noch einige im Keller natürlich NEU#6.

Ich kann nur die Originalen Cobras Aluminium empfehlen#6#6#6. Ich befasse mich sehr mit dem Thema Wurfrohr Praktisch so wie in der Theorie. Deshalb kann ich nur die Alluminium Cobras empfehlen. Um eine Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen muss das Wurfrohr einiger massen Gewicht haben. Es ist genau wie mit den Ruten, mit sehr leichten Ruten kriegt man net die Weite wie mit mittelschweren Ruten. Da hat auch die Physik die Finger im Spiel.


----------



## Karsten66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Hi Tado,
jetzt hast mich noch mehr verunsichert :-( also ist's am efektivsten eins aus Alu zu nehmen... es gibt sogar welche aus Carbon! Wie schaut die Praxis aus??? Laden, zielen (wie?), dann feuer feuer bäh??? Will ja nur ein spod von ca 2 qm anfüttern.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## JonasH (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Hast du zufällig nen Kumpel der eins besitzt? Wenn Ja, geh in den Baumarkt, kauf die ein Rohr mit ausreichend Durchmesser, nimm das gekaufte als Vorlage und nimm dir nen Nahcmittag Zeit. Habe mir einfach ein paar auf Vorrat gebaut... Manchmal haut man mal wo gegen und es bricht die Spitze... Kann man aber alles reparieren.
_________________________________
Wenn du dir aber einfach eins kaufst, dann nimm eins aus Alu. 
In der Praxis ist's wie du beschrieben hast... LAden, (3..4.. Probe"schüsse") und dann hast du das Gefühl schon raus...


----------



## xpudel666x (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

osprey, solar und daiwa bauen wohl die rohre mit denen man momentan am weitesten kommt.. das daiwa ist allerdings stinkteuer!


----------



## colognecarp (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Schön wenn ein Wurfrohr weiter werfen kann als man selber mit der Rute |bigeyes


----------



## Welshunter (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Genau da liegt das Problem,...ich glaub die meisten ballern ihre Murmeln weiter als sie mit Blei fliegen!


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Hi,

ein Platz von 2m² Fläche mit dem Wurfrohr anzulegen ist aber auch nicht so leicht, eher fast unmöglich. Dass schaffst Du je nach Wassertiefe gerade mal mit einem Futterboot...

Ich würde von den Kunststoffrohren aufgrund des schlechten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis abraten und immer wieder eine Alu-Cobra wählen.

Grüße JK

Edit: Das Osprey sieht ja mal lecker aus, wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus? Hat jemand das Teil schonmal beim Werfen überm Griff abgeknickt?


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*



Tado schrieb:


> ... mit sehr leichten Ruten kriegt man net die Weite wie mit mittelschweren Ruten. Da hat auch die Physik die Finger im Spiel.



Und ich dachte immer schwere Objekte zu beschleunigen braucht mehr Energie...|uhoh:


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*



Tado schrieb:


> Ich kann nur die Originalen Cobras Aluminium empfehlen#6#6#6.


Gibt´s die denn wieder???
Kann ich aber so voll unterschreiben, gehen zwar in die Arme aber ist ne Investition für´s Leben#6


----------



## xpudel666x (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Ich will die Rohe sehen mit denen man wirklich weiter schießt als man wirft.. Ich kann auch mit dem passenden Boilie und Rohr auf 100m schießen, aber nach 10 Boilies kugelt man sich die Gelenke fast aus.


----------



## colognecarp (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Mit Runden Murmeln kommt man sehr weit, weiter als wir werfen können. Mit unseren üseligen selbstgedrehten ist natürlich bei 60-80m Schluß


----------



## Karsten66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

So, hab mir jetzt mal eins gebaut aus Kabelrohr...
Werds mal testen und berichten.
Das mit der Biegung hab ich noch nicht drauf, da gibts Falten!!!


----------



## ArcticChar80 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Bei meiner Cobra King musste ich die Boilies vorher trocknen weil die aufgrund der Rotation immer in der Luft nach 30 Metern auseinanderflogen. Aber fliegen tun die damit wie eine Eins. Nur die selbstgemachten tuns nicht.


----------



## Schnubbi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Wer sagt denn dass ein Wurfrohr gebogen sein muss ich benutze nen Stick und komm damit viel besser zurecht als mit einen wurfrohr


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Gibt´s die denn wieder???
> Kann ich aber so voll unterschreiben, gehen zwar in die Arme aber ist ne Investition für´s Leben#6




Nö, aber ich habe noch zwei...|supergri
Gibt es aber gebraucht z.B. in der Bucht...

Sehe ich wie Pudel666: Den Leuten, die mit der Rute weit werfen können, werden mit Boilies bis 20mm + Wurfrohr immer einige Meter fehlen...

Interessant wäre mal ein vergleich mit 24er Boilies aus dem Rohr, da die noch mal eine ganze Ecke besser fliegen.

Ehm, mal so ein anderer Gedanke, bringen diese Hyperwurfrohre eigentlich noch Plus an Weite?!
Selbst mit günstigen Rohren schafft man es doch in der Regel die Boiles so schnell zu beschleunigen, dass es sie zerlegt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Stefce (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Ich habe eins von Pelzer und eins von Ultimate ist eins A denke das es nicht unbedingt auf die Marke ankommt sondern auf die Art also Form... Soll es ein gerades sein oder ein gebogenes darauf kommt es an. Ich habe mir beide mit vor den Angelladen genommen und habe ein Paar in ein Acker gefeuert. Ich komm persönlich mit einem gerade besser zurecht. Einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## atja93 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Wenn die Boilies rund sind komm ich mit dem Easy Stick aber weiter als 90m


 ich komm eigentlich nur 90 max 95m mim eazi stick raus keine ahnung warum, aber mit dem rangemaster fällts mir leichter und die fliegen auch schön,  tauchste deine spitze vom wurfrohr auch ins wasser? (das mindert die rotationsreibung)


----------



## atja93 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

technik gibts auch, auf der korda dvd vol.3 gibts nen teil wo erklärt wird wie man richtig boilies mit dem wurfrohr auswirft


----------



## Bellaron (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Hey!!!
Schiau dir mal das von Anaconda an.Das grade ist.Die Sticks. Mit denen kannst du richtig durchziehen.Ich kann mit den geraden Wurfrohren besser werfen als mit den gebogenen. Liebe Grüße Lars


----------



## carphunter386 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

fische mehrere...für den Einsatz am kleine Tümpel hab ich ein Alu ( Dream Tackle ),für den gebrauch über mehrere Tage an großen Gewässern nutze ich nur noch das von Gardner......

hab die DVD hier liegen...ist zwar recht intressant aber auch keine Neuentdeckung!
einfach sicher stehn,Punkt anvisieren und dann komplett durchziehen...

mit dem Alu ( recht kurz ) komm ich auf gute 80 meter,mit dem Gardner hab ich zum Beispiel in Echternacht Plätze in 120 m Entfernung super gefüttert!

Denke einen Favoriten gibt es da nicht mehr wirklich,da selbst die günstigen gut sind...es kommt halt auch immer drauf an,mit was man am besten selbst klar kommt!


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Jupi, ich habe auch den Garnder Skorpion Throwing Stick, is n richtig geiles Wurfrohr was auf jeden Fall über 100m wirft !


Einzigste was ich am Anfang bissle doof fand war das der Gummigriff sich nach ca 600g anfüttern leicht löst, rutscht halt so 1-max 2cm nach unten, hab jetzt halt 2 Punkte Sekundenkleber dran gemacht jetzt verrutscht nix mehr.


----------



## carphunter386 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

bis jetzt hält er bei mir noch....
im Gegensatz zum Gummigriff meiner Futterschaufel ^^
beim letzten fischen meinte der nämlich sich beim ersten Wurf komplett lösen zu müssen^^
damit war dann alles weg,nur ich stand am Rand mit dem Gummigriff in der Hand und schaute ungefähr so :   T_T

ja,schaffste locker,vor allem mit guten Baits !!!!


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Ich habe heuer die neuen von Starbaits getestet, die so ähnlich wie die Korda sind. Bin absolut begeistert, ich werf damit weiter als mit dem Korda. Und zudem sind sie auch noch einiges billiger


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Wollt auch erst das Korda nehmen aber im Grünen Board haben ja mehrere in Lü.... Thread gesagt das es bei dauerhaftem anfüttern von 90m und mehr schnell bricht, drum hab ichs dann bleiben lassen.

Das Gardner soll ja ein nachgemachtes Cobra Alu Rohr sein, welche ja nich mehr hergestellt werden.

Wie isn das *wenn das stimmt,* hat Gardner dann die Rechte aufgekauft, weil die können ja nich einfach hingehen und mal schnell irgendwas 1 zu 1 nachmachen ?


----------



## Lostparadise (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Des Korda bricht auch......


----------



## Notung (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Hallo Knigge,
ich habe noch einige Cobra Rohre ovp!!!
Was würdest denn zahlen mein Freund.:l

Ich denke so um die 100€ wären doch fair, für eines.
Gruß


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Die Korda brechen, ja. Aber mit einem kleinen Trick passiert das nicht.

Griff hinten abziehen, einens chönen passgenauen Korken einschieben, Griff wieder drauf und fertig. der Korken verhindert ein zusammendrücken, und somit bricht es nicht mehr.


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo Knigge,
> ich habe noch einige Cobra Rohre ovp!!!
> Was würdest denn zahlen mein Freund.:l
> 
> ...



Ne ne ich brauch kein Rohr wieso auch ? 

Ich habe ein richtig geiles !


----------



## Schleie! (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ne ne ich brauch kein Rohr wieso auch ?
> 
> Ich habe ein richtig geiles !



Knigge, mit diesen 2 Sätzen bist du fällig! |jump:


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

und wie der fällig ist  :vik:



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ne ne ich brauch kein Rohr wieso auch ?
> 
> Ich habe ein richtig geiles !


----------



## Knigge007 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

********... bin grad fast vom Stuhl gefallen... :q:q:q|muahah:|jump:|splat2:|splat2:|splat2:|splat2:


----------



## Schleie! (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

es ist alles meine schuld knigge


----------



## Knigge007 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr*

Ihr seit ja echt die "harten".... haha... :vik:


----------

